
Boeing Laser Guns Truck for Iraq - ivankirigin
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/military_law/4274651.html
======
jm4
If they figure out a way to attach one of these lasers to a shark I'll take
three...

Once they get finished blowing things up there are bound to be tons of
civilian uses for the kind of power supply that will most likely be required
for these things. It's kind of disappointing that the article doesn't go into
much detail.

